#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-31
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-01
<BUGabundo> nighty night
<jyooruje> o/
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<inklite> Boas noites! Este canal é o caminho certo para obter algum esclarecimento em relação ao ubuntu?
<inklite_> Eu instalei o ubuntu 10.10 hoje, mas estou com dificuldades em instalar correctamente os drivers da ati mobility radeon, tanto os open source como os proprietários. Já vasculhei a net mas algumas coisas são demasiado técnicas ou mal explicadas. Já tentei várias coisas mas isto não está a funcionar correctamente...que posso fazer? Obrigado
<inklite_> ati x700 (antiguinha)
<inklite_> server glx vendor string: Chromium
<inklite_> client glx vendor string: Chromium
<inklite_> OpenGL vendor string: Humper
<inklite_> ????
<DodgeThis> alguem ja instalou o xen?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-02
<jyooruje> o/
<rafaelsoaresbr> güá
<jyooruje> ola
<jyooruje> alguem tem este erro no terminal? Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<BUGabundo> o/
<magnetico> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda a um novato
<magnetico> Nei sei bem por onde começar?
<magnetico> até ver o pc está a trabalhar com o cd ubuntu 5.10
<BUGabundo> 5???
<magnetico> era o que tinha aki para testar no meu pc velhinho
<magnetico> mas já saquei a ultima versão
<magnetico> mas para já instalei este como server
<magnetico> e não precebo nada disto
<magnetico> Gostaria de fazer um server de partilha de internet
<BUGabundo> pfsense
<BUGabundo> or ircop
<BUGabundo> serao mais aptos para ser so isso
<magnetico> Hum
<magnetico> a verdade é que é para agora
<magnetico> mas gostaria de ter um servidor proxy
<BUGabundo> é overkill ter ubuntu (server) para fazer isso
<BUGabundo> vai fazer, mas vai implicar mt mais trabalhos
<BUGabundo> do q usar algo q e' feito mesmo para isso
<BUGabundo> ve so o site do pfsense e vais perceber
<BUGabundo> akilo ate correr numa diskete se kiseres
<magnetico> vou ver
<magnetico> podemos dizer que pfsense é um sistema operativo?
<magnetico> O verdadeiro problema da questão
<magnetico> ´
<magnetico> é
<magnetico> tenho uma pen de internet
<magnetico> gostaria de aligar a um equipamento e este partilhar atraves da rede
<magnetico> pelo que tenho lido o ubunto faz isto na perfeição
<BUGabundo> sim
<BUGabundo> qq distro faz isso bem
<magnetico> agora gostava de pegar no ubuntu e ir trabalhando nele por etapas
<magnetico> até conseguir algum resultado esperado
<magnetico> Pergunta.
<magnetico> Instlado o Ubuntu como server, atravez do comando é possível ter acesso ao disco?
<magnetico> É possível instalar uma memória Usb?
<BUGabundo> o q e' uma "memoria usb"?
<magnetico> pen
<magnetico> pendrive
<BUGabundo> pq n?
<BUGabundo> ate deve ter automount
<magnetico> depois de instalado o server
<magnetico> a unica coisa que fiz
<magnetico> foi inserir o username
<magnetico> e password
<magnetico> depois não sei fazer mais nada
<magnetico> onde posso encontra a lista de comandos
<magnetico> ?
<magnetico> ah e já fiz $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<magnetico> e agora o computador está a trabalhar a mais de 30 min e tenho o monitor todo preto
<magnetico> a minha pergunta é:
<magnetico> Por onde começar
<magnetico> ?????
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> mas isso vai ficar mt pesado para esse PC velho
<BUGabundo> ao menos tinhas começado com o Xubuntu
<BUGabundo> se n sabes NADA de linux
<BUGabundo> nem de consola
<BUGabundo> pq  te poes a kerer instalar logo um servidor de partilha de internet??
<BUGabundo> mais uma vez , recomendo te q uses algo q 'e especifico para isso
<magnetico> o pc velho e um pentium 600Mhz
<BUGabundo> e tem uma interface Web toda catita
<magnetico> bem é uma ajuda
<magnetico> Bem vou seguir a dica e vou começar com o Xubuntu
<magnetico> A verdade é tb já estou farto de win....
<rafaelsoaresbr> magnetico, o queres fazer?
<rafaelsoaresbr> o que*
<magnetico> boas
<magnetico> Estou com um dilema de internet
<magnetico> tenho uma pen da tmn
<magnetico> está ligada a um router asus wl-500gpv2
<magnetico> e tenho a net partilhada por wireless
<magnetico> e por cabo de rede
<magnetico> só que quando faço o teste de velocidade da-me 500kbps
<magnetico> e não passa desta velocidade
<magnetico> mas quando ligo directamente ao pc chega a ter valores de 2000kbps
<magnetico> de download
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-03
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<PhoenixSTF> Alguem consegue instalar aplicações OSX em ubuntu?
<joaopinto> PhoenixSTF, não, nem é suposto, não são compatíveis
<PhoenixSTF> nem ha nada parecido com wine?
<inklite> Boa noite. Alguém me consegue dizer como é que instalo isto - xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1.orig.tar.gz - depois de uncompress?
<inklite> boa noite...podem ajudar-me aqui numa situação?
<sergio91pt> inklite: donde é que arranjas-te esse file, que eu dou uma vista de olhos
<inklite> Por favor, alguém pode dar-me uma ajuda a instalar um tar.gz.?????????????????? Obrigado
<sergio91pt> da me o link do tar.gz, para ver a estrutura
<inklite> obrigado
<inklite> aclocal.m4    config.h.in  configure	 depcomp     ltmain.sh	  man	   src
<inklite> ChangeLog     config.log   configure.ac  INSTALL     Makefile.am  missing
<inklite> config.guess  config.sub   COPYING	 install-sh  Makefile.in  README
<inklite> sergio91pt_ ajuda isso...?
<sergio91pt> faz ./configure
<inklite> já fiz
<inklite> make & make install não funcionam
<sergio91pt> sudo install-sh
<inklite> ok vou tentar
<inklite> command not found
<sergio91pt> sudo ./install-sh
<sergio91pt> my bad
<inklite> no input file specified
<sergio91pt> ve o INSTALL, nao diz nada que ajude?
<inklite> tem montes de links, para reportar bugs ou para mandar email com duvidas, ou para patchs
<inklite> nada especifica a instalação
<inklite> ...
<inklite> dsc
<inklite> enaganei-me
<inklite> estava a ver o readme
<inklite> da-me um moento
<inklite> diz para fazer os comandos que disseste seguidos de make and make install
<inklite> por isso é que não estou a perceber...
<sergio91pt> entao humm
<inklite> posso colocar aqui um paste?
<sergio91pt> tenta descobrir que file é que o install-sh precisa no input
<sergio91pt> penso que não
<inklite> ...
<inklite> ok
<sergio91pt> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<inklite> Briefly, the shell commands `./configure; make; make install' should
<inklite> configure, build, and install this package.  The following
<inklite> more-detailed instructions are generic; see the `README' file for
<inklite> instructions specific to this package.
<inklite>    The `configure' shell script attempts to guess correct values for
<inklite> various system-dependent variables used during compilation.  It uses
<rlameiro> nao e' para me intrometer
<inklite> those values to create a `Makefile' in each directory of the package.
<inklite> It may also create one or more `.h' files containing system-dependent
<inklite> definitions.  Finally, it creates a shell script `config.status' that
<rlameiro> mas tens todas as ferrametas para compilar?
<inklite> you can run in the future to recreate the current configuration, and a
<inklite> file `config.log' containing compiler output (useful mainly for
<inklite> debugging `configure').
<inklite>    It can also use an optional file (typically called `config.cache'
<inklite> and enabled with `--cache-file=config.cache' or simply `-C') that saves
<inklite> the results of its tests to speed up reconfiguring.  Caching is
<inklite> disabled by default to prevent problems with accidental use of stale
<inklite> cache files.
<rlameiro> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<inklite> bolas!!!!
<inklite> como assim?
<inklite> dsc a ignorancia
<rlameiro> pastebin.ubuntu.com :D
<rlameiro> e' mais facil
<inklite> sorry pelo paste...fiz merXd
<rlameiro> inklite: n prob :D
<inklite> pass errada lá...
<inklite> e pronto, isto é o que aparece no INSTALL
<sergio91pt> acho que o rlameiro tem razão
<sergio91pt> o ./configure não cusppiu nenhum erro?
<inklite> então...o que posso fazer? o que me falta?
<rlameiro> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<inklite> o ficheiro é este xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1.orig.tar.gz- Esta ati que tanho ta-me a dar cabo do juizo
<inklite> rlameiro, faço isso?
<inklite> sergio, ./configure  tudo ok
<sergio91pt> olha encontrei deb's, queres?
<inklite> desculpa? Olha que eu não sou preito nenhum nisto...sorry. deb's?
<sergio91pt> nao sei bem explicar o que é um deb, é tipo um pacote de instalação
<sergio91pt> não precisas de compilar
<sergio91pt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<sergio91pt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-ati/xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<rlameiro> deb e' tipo um ficheiro de instalacao
<rlameiro> mais ou menos
<rlameiro> e' um pacote que tem todos os dados e informacoes necessarias para instalar um programa automaticamente
<rlameiro> o ubuntu usa esse sistema de pacote
<inklite> ok, usei o endereço...está a instalar
<rlameiro> pronto :D
<inklite> arece existir um erro de programação no aptdaemon, o software que lhe permite instalar/remover software e realizar outras tarefas relacionadas com a gestão de pacotes. Por favor submeta este erro em http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug  e tente outra vez.
<rlameiro> sempre que puderes usa debs
<inklite> :(
<inklite> :(
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> versao?
<rlameiro> que ubuntu?
<inklite> maverick
<inklite> dsc
<inklite> ubuntu 10.10
<rlameiro> tenta outra vez
<inklite> ok
<rlameiro> se nao experimentamos de outra forma
<inklite> agora diz: Inexistente - o ficheiro /tmp/xserver-xorg-video, etc não existe
<inklite> sudo apt-get install build-essential ainda não fiz isto que mencionaste acima...convém?
<rlameiro> isso era para compilar
<inklite> ok....tenho salvação?
<rlameiro> esse comando instala compiladores e ferramnets para compilar o software
<rlameiro> claro
<rlameiro> vamos la
<rlameiro> gravaste o deb ou abriste directamnete do browaser?
<inklite> abri directamente
<rlameiro> faz download
<inklite> ok
<inklite> feito
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> onde esta?
<rlameiro> no destop ou transferencias?
<inklite> transferencias
<rlameiro> abre alinha de comandos
<inklite> ta feito
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> sabes andar pela linha de comandos?
<inklite> eu tento
<inklite> não tepreocupes
<rlameiro> ok entao muda para a pasta Tranferencias
<inklite> tá
<rlameiro> ok agora fazes
<rlameiro> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rlameiro> ou se form amd64
<rlameiro> o que fizeste download
<rlameiro> sabes usar a tecla tab na linha de comando?
<inklite> descompactado e instalado
<inklite> tab não
<inklite> mas aprendo rapido
<rlameiro> o TAB e' altamente na linha de comando
<inklite> ok :)
<rlameiro> se escrevers o inicio de um commando ou ficheiro carregas no tab e ele tenta completar
<rlameiro> ou seja
<rlameiro> se escreveres
<inklite> Display all 2252 possibilities? (y or n)
<rlameiro> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xor[TAB]
<rlameiro> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<rlameiro> n
<rlameiro> isso e' quando tens muitas possibilidades
<inklite> ok
<rlameiro> o autocompletion melhora quanto mais dados das
<inklite> ok
<inklite> faço esses 2 comandos?
<rlameiro> ja instlou?
<rlameiro> nao
<rlameiro> o primeiro exemplifica o que acontece com o tab completion
<rlameiro> [TAB] neste caso sendo a tecla Tab :D
<inklite> sim,ok:)
<inklite> não esou a conseguir
<inklite> estou a fazer algo de errado
<rlameiro> estas na pasta Tranferencias?
<inklite> sim
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> sudo dpkg -i xse[tab]
<inklite> mas eu tenho lá mais packages, não há problema?
<rlameiro> com o mesmo nome?
<inklite> não, com o mesmo não
<rlameiro> sim mas parecido?
<inklite> xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<inklite> xf86-video-ati-6.13.1	       xserver-xorg-video-ati_6.13.1.orig.tar.gz
<rlameiro> ahh ok
<rlameiro> bem entao tens que ir usando o tab ate escolheres o certo
<rlameiro> tem que acabar em .deb
<inklite> ok
<inklite> vou fazer o comando acima e tentar encontrar isso .deb
<rlameiro> acrescentas as letras necessarias para que identificque
<rlameiro> ou entao escreves tudo a broa :D
<rlameiro> era o que eu fazia antes de encontrar o tab :D
<rlameiro> BUGabundo: hey :D ta tudo?
<inklite> com o tab, foi dar ao ficheiro que fiz o download a partir do teu endereço
<BUGabundo> ta tudo rlameiro
<BUGabundo> mt mt cansado
<rlameiro> BUGabundo: sao as mulheres.... sabes como e' :D
<rlameiro> inklite: entao carrega no enter
<inklite> feito
<rlameiro> agora esta a instalar
<inklite> operação acima feita novamente
<rlameiro> ja tinhas instalado?
<inklite> descompactar - instalar - processar
<inklite> feito
<rlameiro> pronto
<rlameiro> para que fiques a saber
<rlameiro> o comando dpkg
<rlameiro> e' o comando para descompactar ficheiros .deb
<inklite> okapa ;)
<rlameiro> so que se lhe deres o argumento -i ele instala
<rlameiro> se estiver nos repositorios
<inklite> obrigado pela a ajuda que estás a dar, as ério!
<rlameiro> deves usar o apt-get install (pacote)
<inklite> ok
<rlameiro> ou aptitude install (nome do pacote)
<inklite> sim,ok.
<rlameiro> claro precedido de sudo
<inklite> sim
<inklite> pronto...agora volto ao tar...ou esse substitui e não preciso fazer mais nada?
<rlameiro> este substitui o tar
<rlameiro> pronto agora acho que ja esta
<rlameiro> nao sei o que querias fazer com ele
<rlameiro> apanhei a meio
<inklite> lol
<rlameiro> mas ja deve etar instalado
<rlameiro> nao te deu erros pois nao?
<inklite> queria instalar os drivers da grafica
<inklite> não
<inklite> saio do X agora?
<rlameiro> por aqui?
<rlameiro> que grafica?
<inklite> já tentei muita coisa
<inklite> só dá dor de cabeça
<inklite> ati mobility radeon x700
<rlameiro> a ati durante muito tempo nao gostava muito de linux...
<inklite> pois...
<rlameiro> mas devias poder instalar atraves do assistente de drivers restritos....
<inklite> já tentei mudar o xorg, com o KMS...mas dá sempre cagada
<inklite> restritos...proprietarios?
<inklite> em principio tá tudo ok...mas no glxgears os fps são muito baixos
<inklite> há algo que me escapa...
<inklite> por isso tava a tenatr isso
<rlameiro> oh pa nao percebo muito disso
<rlameiro> tenho intel....
<rlameiro> e com onao jogo tasse bem :D
<inklite> ok:)
<inklite> rlmaeiro...obrigado pela paciencia e ajuda
<inklite> sergio....gracias
<rlameiro> inklite: de nada
<rlameiro> sempre que possa
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-04
<rpfr> boa tarde
<rpfr> alguem ja instalou o leitor do cartão de cidadão no ubuntu 10.10 64bits?
<rpfr> ja instalei as dependencias todas e continua a pedir-me libpcsclite.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jneves> rpfr: apt-cache search libpcsclite.so.1
<rpfr> jneves: não encontrou
<rpfr> fiz apt-cache search libpcsclite
<rpfr> libpcsclite-dev - Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (development files)
<rpfr> libpcsclite1 - Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (library)
<rpfr> penso que é a mesma coisa
<rpfr> e se é a mesma coisa porque nao da
<kintoandar> rpfr: tens o /usr/local/lib/libpteidpkcs11.so ?
<kintoandar> servico pcscd a correr e garante q o servico openct (caso o tenhas) está parado
<kintoandar> pah, nunca o usei em 64bit, mas ja o tive a funcionar em ubuntu 8.04,10.04 e fedora 12,13,14
<ZZzzZzzz_> rpfr, fas un /etc/init.d/pcscd restart
<eurisko> olá!
<rpfr> kintoandar: essa lib nao esta no repositorio tens o link?
<rpfr> ZZzzZzzz_: ja fiz isso e da o mesmo erro
<rpfr> pteidgui: error while loading shared libraries: libpcsclite.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rpfr> kintoandar: no 32bits ja esta a funcionar
<rpfr> no 64bits falta esta lib
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-05
<rpfr> kintoandar: tenho
<BUGabundo> o/ uh uh
<rpfr> ja consegui hehehehe
<ZZzzZzzz1> rpfr,  ja agora diz como pod servire para mais tarde
<jneves> rpfr: sudo apt-get install libpcsclite1 não funcionou?
<kintoandar> rpfr: ;)
<rpfr> pois não
<rpfr> fui a maquina de 32bits  e copiei a lib para a pasta lib32 da maquina 64bits
<eurisko> yo
<Jorge_Ctba> Bom dia!
<Jorge_Ctba> Algum expert em montagem de pc por aqui? Sei q n é o canal específico, mas é um help
<kintoandar> rpfr: se achaste marada a config do CC portugues em Linux, tens q testar o CC espanhol
<kintoandar> é de cortar os pulsos
<rpfr> lol não pode ser pior que o portugues
<idnael> oi. alguém usa o Ubuntu One aqui?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-06
<jozenir> bom dia a todos
<jozenir> Alguém pode me dizer como permitir a execução de programas instalados no wine por outros usuários?
<jozenir> Tenho uma máquina cliente e nela instalei alguns programas no wine
<jozenir> e quando adicionei um novo usuário esses programas não são executados quando logado com esse novo usuário
<rafaelsoaresbr> jozenir, a pasta que guarda as configurações do wine fica no diretório pessoal de cada usuário (/home/user/.wine/drive_c). Acho que se você configurar uma pasta comum para todos os usuário com as devidas permissões acho que funcionaria
<jozenir> obrigado
<jozenir> como faço pra ingressar essa máquina no domínio?
<jozenir> meu servidor é CentOS
<jozenir> gostaria de q qdo. clicar em Locais/Rede - apareça essa máquina na lista
<jozenir> Fiz a atualização oferecida pelo gerenciador de atualizações
<jozenir> qdo. reiniciei só apareceu uma linha em modo texto
<jozenir> com: initrams
<jozenir> o q eu faço?
<rui_> boas
<rui_> alguem ajuda a instalar/configurar o jdbc para mysql :(
<rui_> ainda nao consegui :
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-31
<astroo-> ciao ppl
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola
<TCO> ping?
<astroo-> ?
<TCO> boa noite! desculpem lá a minha noobness
<astroo-> ola
<TCO> faço parte de um Núcleo de estudantes do Instituto Superior Técnico, em Lisboa
<TCO> e estou a organizar uma linux installation party
<TCO> houve um amigo que me disse que era possível ainda arranjar cd's de instalação
<TCO> através do LoCo
<TCO> Há alguém que me possa informar se isto ainda é verdade e como fazê-lo?
<FernandoMiguel> ja n
<FernandoMiguel> acabaram com isso
<FernandoMiguel> TCO: era o shipit.ubuntu.com
<TCO> certo, disso eu sabia mas disseram-me que ainda era possível arranjar
<FernandoMiguel> xhaker: a conta da comundade ainda arranja disso?
<TCO> não sei é se isto ainda é válido
<TCO> :)
<TCO> vou por 200 pessoas a usar ubuntu uhuhuh
<FernandoMiguel> vais bais :D
<TCO> pois vou! se eles não usarem chumbam às cadeiras por isso... vão ter que usar quer queiram quer não queiram xP
<FernandoMiguel> hihihh
<astroo-> ate logo
<FernandoMiguel> xaui
<astroo-> re ola
<TCO_> ola :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-01
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening <3
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Aferreiramelo> Boa Tarde
<Aferreiramelo> Algum Usuário de Cinnamon no Oneric?
<Aferreiramelo> ¬¬' Triste
<Aferreiramelo> Alguém vivo no Canal?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> alguem sabe aonde encontrar programadores de web e php?
<astroo-> desculpem nao sei o sitio para isso mas no freenode nao existe muitas hipoteses
<astroo-> ser
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-27
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Java-based malware driving DDoS botnet infects Windows, Mac, Linux devices   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/java-based-malware-driving-ddos-botnet-infects-windows-mac-linux-devices/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-02
<rony> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Volpsi> bom dia
<Volpsi> Será que me podem ajudar numa duvida?
<lusitan> Volpsi: Perguntem (não peçam para perguntar) e sejam pacientes
<lusitan> está no tópico
<Volpsi> Ok
<Volpsi> Já é possivel instalar o Ubuntu no meu smartphone?
<Guest83965> Vai haver algum evento agora no Global Jam em Portugal?
<Guest83965> Vai haver algum evento agora no Global Jam em Portugal?
<IvoX> REGISTER mondeo999 ivofernandes12@gmail.com
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-29
<astroo->  ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-01
<TeiXas> tanta gente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<TeiXas> ola
<astroo-> ola
<TeiXas> ola
<TeiXas> alguem daqui usa Ubuntu phone?
<astroo-> tenta  #ubuntu-br
<TeiXas> foi so por curiosidade
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-03
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-01-30
<ael> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ael  se es novo aqui existe o #ubuntu-br e ingles "ubuntu
<astroo-> #ubuntu
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui das 22h-4h
